

Jon Bentley's in depth analysis of QuickSort (video) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aMnn0Jq0J-E

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I think this has been submitted before, but it was a long time ago, and with
the recent postings about "Great Algorithms" in which QuickSort was mentioned,
I thought it worth resurrecting this.

There are places where I sat open-mouthed at how brilliant this is. You may
disagree - YMMV. However, I find that every time I watch or read something by
Jon Bentley I learn something new, or remember something I should never have
forgotten.

